# Eclipse exit code 805306369



## Silke1977 (11. Nov 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Java was started but returned *exit code 805306369*
Was für Möglichkeiten habe ich den Fehler zu beheben?

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## Robat (11. Nov 2017)

Googeln 
Erster Treffer :
http://spacetech.dk/eclipse-failed-java-was-started-but-returned-exit-code-805306369.html


----------

